# Schooling show halter class



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bumping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you ever been to a schooling show before? People wear whatever they want. Jeans/slacks and a plain button up shirt for western. For hunter you wear your hunter clothes.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I did a write up on this same topic in another thread recently:




BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> _#1: Do I use hoof polish?_
> Stick with clear only.
> 
> _#2 Do I clip a bridle path?_
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

The last part only really applies. Hope it helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

